

Is Google Censoring The Word "Evil"? - xirium

A search for "Google is evil" on Google finds an estimated 2,300 results. However, the same search on AltaVista finds 158,000 results. The same search on Ask.Com finds 7,300 results. However, if Google supposedly covers a larger proportion of the web then Google should find the most results. Could the difference be explained by differences in spidering or estimating the size of the results? Or is Google using the code which is used to censor Chinese queries?
======
oliphaunt
Google now finds 37,000 results for the phrase. So either they're 16 times as
evil since January, you caught them on a bad index day, or they read your post
and stopped filtering as you caught them out.

As an Adwords user I was sent a survey by Google a few weeks ago and one of
the questions asked me to rate how evil I thought they were.

